# Neuling: CentOS5.4 + ISP3 - einige Probleme



## jeanfredo (1. Feb. 2010)

Moin,
ich hab mich endlich mal rangetraut und die Installation sowie Einrichtung lief erstaunlich problemlos. Allerdings gibt es ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die nicht funktionieren bzw. die mir unklar sind... Ich hoffe ich bekommen hier ein paar Hints und danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

Zunächst eine Übersicht, was ich eingerichtet habe:
Zuerst habe ich den VirtualServer neu initialisieren lassen, und zwar auf CentOS5 Minimalsystem.
Dann:



> *//QUELLENINSTALLATION*
> wget http://dl.iuscommunity.org/pub/ius/stable/Redhat/5/x86_64/ius-release-1-3.ius.el5.noarch.rpm
> wget http://dl.iuscommunity.org/pub/ius/stable/Redhat/5/x86_64/epel-release-1-1.ius.el5.noarch.rpm
> wget http://www.thatfleminggent.com/pack...atfleminggent-release-5-2centos.mf.noarch.rpm
> ...


Was funktioniert:
1. SFTP mit user:root
2. Zugriff auf die ISP3-Oberfläche
3. Anlegen von Clients
4. Anlegen von Domains
5. Anlegen von Domain Aliasen
6. Anlegen von eMail-Domains
7. Anlegen von eMail-Adressen
8. Anlegen von FTP-Usern
9. Aufruf der Domains übern Browser inkl. Anzeige der Standard-Index-Seite

Was nicht funktioniert:
1. Login per FTP mit angelegtem User:


> Antwort:    220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] ----------
> Antwort:    220-You are user number 1 of 50 allowed.
> Antwort:    220-Local time is now 14:20. Server port: 21.
> Antwort:    220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
> ...


2. Emailadressen/Weiterleitungen:
Wenn ich eine eMail-Adresse angelegt habe, dann kann ich keine eMails an Sie schicken. Ich denke das liegt daran, dass ich noch keine DNS Zonen angelegt habe. 

3. DNS-Zonen:
Auf diesem Gebiet bin ich absolut unerfahren. Ich möchte meine Serverstruktur so gestalten:


> CLIENT 1         DOMAIN 1 (+Emailadressen)
> - DOMAINALIAS 1 (+Emailadressen)
> - DOMAINALIAS 2 (+Emailadressen)
> - DOMAINALIAS 3 (+Emailadressen)
> ...


Was für DNS Zonen mit welchen Einträgen muss ich dafür anlegen?

4. Phpmyadmin funktioniert nicht mehr nach Installation von ISPConfig (was nicht die Ursache sein muss):
Direkt nach dem Einrichten hatte ich Zugriff darauf, jetzt bekomme ich nur noch


> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin on this server.
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


Das wars erstmal. Glaube ich. Hoffe ich. 

EDIT:
Im Monitor von ISP3 sehe ich, dass der Dienst mydns wohl down ist. Über ssh versuche ich ihn zu starten und bekomme dies


> [user@machine init.d]# chkconfig mydns on
> [user@machine init.d]# /etc/init.d/mydns start
> [user@machine init.d]# /etc/init.d/mydns restart


 ohne Rückmeldung. Das ist nicht normal, oder?


----------



## Till (1. Feb. 2010)

Mit Centos hast Du Dir auch eine der schwierigsten Distributionen ausgesucht, mit Debian wäre es einfacher gewesen 

zu 1) Schau ins pure ftpd logfile.
zu 2) Schau ins maillog file.
zu 3) Das geht etwas zu sehr in die Tiefe, denn wie das DNS funktioniert, darüber kann man ganze Bücher schreiben. Die einfach Antwort. Nimm den DNS Wizard, der legt alle notwendigen records an. Die komplizierte: fang an hier zu lesen: http://www.howtoforge.com/traditional_dns_howto
zu 4) Schau ins error log des apache.
zu 5) Überprofe mit "netstat -tap" ob mydns läuft.


----------



## jeanfredo (2. Feb. 2010)

zu 5) mydns läuft nicht und lässt sich irgendwie nicht starten (kein fehler oder so)
zu 1) /var/log/pureftpd.log ist leer, ebenso bekomme ich keine info über /var/log/messages

dns kämpfe ich mich mal durch.

was hätte ich denn bei der gesamtinstallation anders/besser machen können?


----------



## Till (2. Feb. 2010)

zu 5) Da es ein vserver ist, sind vermutlich Limits erreicht. Wenn der vserver auf openvz oder virtuozzo basiert (wie die meisten dieser server bei hostern), dann siehst Du die Limits mit:

cat /proc/user_beancounters

zu 1) Schau doch mal mit "netstat -tap" nach, ob er überhaupt läuft.



> was hätte ich denn bei der  gesamtinstallation anders/besser machen können?


Also meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass ich niemals centos genommen hätte. da fehlen einfach fast alle notwendigen Pakete oder sind nicht mit den richtigen Optionen oder mysql support kompiliert. Daher musst Du alles manuell kompilieren was zum einen fehleranfälliger ist und zum anderen das Updaten später erschwert oder unmöglich macht, ohne dass im laufenden Betrieb was kaputt geht. Besser ist es daher eine Distribution wie Debian zu nehmen, die alle notwendigen pakete mitbring und somit in der Installation einfacher ist und im laufenden Betrieb später stabiler läuft.


----------



## jeanfredo (6. März 2010)

Moin!
Hab nun länger nicht mehr hier vorbei geschaut, wollte mich aber nochmal bedanken! Dank der Rückmeldung bin ich jetzt auf Debian umgestiegen und im Prinzip läuft alles wie geschmiert.

Besten Gruß


----------

